

A Bird’s Eye View Of The Inauguration (First Satellite Image) - agotterer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/20/a-birds-eye-view-of-the-inauguration-first-satellite-image/

======
russell
Better pictures at [http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/20/pictures-president-
obamas-...](http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/20/pictures-president-obamas-
inauguration-as-seen-from-space/)

~~~
agotterer
Wish I could change the URL I posted!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442419>

